# cold smoked venison haunch help please



## fluffchucker (May 10, 2014)

First off hello to everyone. New to the group.

I've been looking for how to cold smoke a haunch of venison. I is a fallow hind.

One method says about 6 hours. Another says about 7 days.

In Keith Erlandson's book everything seems to take days.

I know that a lot of smoked fish is in for days or weeks but now feel totally confused.

Are the two times producing a different product?

So if anyone knows a good basic method from start to finish I'd appreciate enlightenment.

Cheers FC


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2014)

You will need to cure it first....  before it goes in the smoker....


----------



## twisted minds (May 10, 2014)

fluffchucker,

To do a true cold smoke, you will need many things, first and foremost is the ability to keep the temps low, which is usually best reserved for the winter months.  As far as the techniques involved, cure would highly recommended if not essential to have a properly prepared consumable.  Without specifics of finished product you are looking for, advice could run the gamut from the 4 hours hot smoke to 140 IT, to the week long or more slow smoke which would be preceded by a short to extended curing process.  A little more info on what you are looking to prepare would help immensely.


----------



## fluffchucker (May 10, 2014)

I often run into the issue of not knowing what I want until I know what is possible.

I have a 5 1/2 lb venison haunch. Bone in. I read somewhere about lymph. I think that is still in.

I would like it to have a more even smoke penetration than I would expect a plain hot smoke to give.

I would also like reasonable keeping qualities so it can be carved off the bone like a ham over a good period of time.

And something to give it an interesting taste other than just smoke.

I know nothing. This is a toe dipping exercise. So something not too complicated that is likely to yield an edible result.

I assume the longer cure gives better keeping properties and long slow smoke gives good penetration.

As I said this is a cold smoke so somewhere there will need to be cooking or hot smoke. Think cooking may be better since this again, I assume, leaves a more even smoke taste though the cut.

Once I've done one then I can think about individual processes and ask/read with more idea what I'd change next time.

Cheers FC


----------



## smokinadam (May 11, 2014)

Yes they have a few lymph in the joints. I would walk you through exactly where they are to remove but my pops is the knife wizard once the deer is skinned and quartered. I believe they are near the joint. I would Bing it.


----------

